# One Who Paces...........



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi all and Happy New Year to everyone.

Recently received this one back from Silver Hawk and whilst I am delighted with what Paul has done on this one :thumbup: it has proved to be a rather expensive purchase









Purchased on the Bay as a non runner for repair it looked in reasonable nick cosmetically so I took a gamble on the repair side of things.

It went for quite a bit more than I expected and it got caught by our friends at HMC&E :thumbsdown:

So far so bad

I sent it off to Brighton for an appraisal and got the bad news "Trip wires gone - sorry no replacements at present" Oh dear :shocking:

Checked with Mr Rondeau same response but I bought his latest Ham Book which is great and some consolation.

Further discussions with the Hawk resulted in swopping out the 500 movement for the more robust 505 plus a clean up and service.










Managed to pick up a NOS strap which I don't particularly like but which suits the watch a treat and have resigned myself to the fact that this is one very nice watch which I've paid over the odds for 










The case itself is in good condition, (Which is more than I can say for the curtains!)










And the dial is as good as I thought it would be so no problems there.










The replacement movement fits and works a treat and the actual timekeeping is first class - only a handful of seconds a day.

So - lessons learnt ?

I doubt it - but I think I'll steer clear of 500 movements in the future

After all it's only money

You can't take it with you,

I have the watch to enjoy,

It's only a watch after all,

I'd rather have a new handbag,

What's the point of life if you can't take the odd risk

etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc !!!!!!!!!

What the Hell I still love it :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got the back off then?  :rofl:

(one of the closest fitting snap-on Pacer backs I've come across)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stonedeaf said:


> I sent it off to Brighton for an appraisal and got the bad news "Trip wires gone - sorry no replacements at present" Oh dear :shocking:
> 
> Checked with Mr Rondeau same response


The response from RenÃ© is really bad news...someone needs to get some of these wires made...


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Got the back off then?  :rofl:
> 
> (one of the closest fitting snap-on Pacer backs I've come across)


OK so I was a bit nervous but eventually the old 3ft crowbar did the trick :hammer: - it usually does


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Lovely watch. Think of the investment as you contribution to maintaining horological history; i'm sure that will make you feel much better h34r:

That's a very 'bling' strap though


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you'll find that you are more than "o.k." on your investment in the Pacer. I've sold four over the last while, for $850 to $1,050 on a fully overhauled basis. And sold a GE dialed Pacer for $1,195.

These watches continue to be VERY collectible and popular. Certainly one of my favourite Hamiltons. And as I do not currently own a Ventura it will be a Pacer for the likes of me.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I think you'll find that you are more than "o.k." on your investment in the Pacer. I've sold four over the last while, for $850 to $1,050 on a fully overhauled basis. And sold a GE dialed Pacer for $1,195.
> 
> These watches continue to be VERY collectible and popular. Certainly one of my favourite Hamiltons. And as I do not currently own a Ventura it will be a Pacer for the likes of me.


Thanks, those figures mean I am still "ahead of the game" pricewise - not that that was the reason for buying it in the first place of course. :hypocrite:

Can we see a snap of your GE ?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

stonedeaf said:


> Thanks, those figures mean I am still "ahead of the game" pricewise - not that that was the reason for buying it in the first place of course. :hypocrite:
> 
> Can we see a snap of your GE ?


Here you go:










p.s. do remember the prices that I quoted you are full bleeding retail, with after sale customer service, guaranteed, and the whole bit.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> stonedeaf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, those figures mean I am still "ahead of the game" pricewise - not that that was the reason for buying it in the first place of course. :hypocrite:
> ...


Very nice indeed :man_in_love: thanks for sharing it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice watch stonedeaf certainly worth the pain and effort and I,m sure it will give you a lot of pleasure.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

That's lovely, enjoy and don't worry about the money. You only need one kidney...........


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

it is said money cannot buy happiness, in this case it has,


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> stonedeaf said:
> 
> 
> > I sent it off to Brighton for an appraisal and got the bad news "Trip wires gone - sorry no replacements at present" Oh dear :shocking:
> ...


:shocking: I agree, not good news at all.

We all knew it was going to happen......... that one day the 50 year old left over stock would run out. :cray:


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

What a stunner. Just look at it as the preservation of an historical time piece. You can't put a price on that. Oh by the way I have just been stung with HMRC :wallbash:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

It is a cracker though... I have come to the realisation that you need very deep pockets if you are going to collect vintage electrics.


----------

